# NTFS.sys Blue Screen Problem.



## InF3rN0 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello, I'm new here, and as you can see, i'm looking for some help.

I've got this problem with my PC:

Some days ago after I updated some DirectX stuff in my computer (In order to play a game called Braid), my computer started acting strange. The CPU was showing a 100% use but I could not see what was the process or processes doing this since everything was really slow and I chose to press Power button to turn it off (Not the forced power down, but windows one). After that, the computer showed the first BSOD referring to NTFS.sys and of course rebooted.
I've got a Dual Boot with Fedora 10 and Windows Vista Ultimate 64, so in the grub part, instead of loading Windows, and just after the grub part, the system showed a NTLDR message which I couldnt read because it happened too fast and the system rebooted itself once more.

After that, Windows rebooted normally but every program I tried to open, closes abnormally (IE 8, Kaspersky AV, WM Live, Windows Explorer, etc).
So I Restored the system to a previous state and everything started to work normally again (with a few crashes here and there, but not that often), until yesterday which my computer stopped opening websites and MSN Live, but with BitTorrent tasks active (P2P downloads were working, even pings to google.com, so I discarded IPS DNS-related problems). After that I rebooted and got the NTFS.sys BSOD again... And here I am, without a clue about what to do... So if someone can help me, I would appreciate it so much.

Thanks in advance and sorry for the big post.

Now I'll post technical info and minidump file (from yesterday, since the first one is gone).

*OS: Windows Vista Ultimate 64 SP1.
*Processor: 2,30 gigahertz AMD Phenom 8650 Triple-Core (A.k.A Phenom X3)
*Memory: 3840 Megabytes Installed Memory
Slot 'DIMM0' has 2048 MB​Slot 'DIMM1' has 2048 MB (Both [email protected], don't know latency).​*Motherboard: Board: MSI MS-7309 1.0
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz, BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. V9.4 02/17/2009​*Hard Drive: SAMSUNG HD501LJ SCSI Disk Device (500,11 GB) 
*Sound Card: PCI Sound Blaster Audigy Gamer.
*Ethernet 1: Integrated to MoBo, nVidia chipset.
*Ethernet 2: PCI Realtek RTL 8139.
*Video Card: Integrated: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 

Don't know if i'm missing something here.

Thanks again and again, sorry for such a big post, just wanted to give all info i could.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The bugcheck on your BSOD was *0x50* - invalid memory referenced. The probable cause interestingly enough = *ntfs.sys*, the NTFS file system. The BSOD occurred under *wininit.exe* - Windows initialization. I generally only see ntfs.sys with 0x24 bugcheck BSODs.

Seeing NTFS - run *chkdsk /r*

I think KIS one of your biggest problems. Get rid of it using the Kaspersky removal tool

```
[font=lucida console]
kl1.sys      Wed Apr 16 06:22:10 2008 (4805D352)
klbg.sys     Mon Dec 15 11:41:13 2008 (494688A9)
klif.sys     Thu Jan 29 08:06:44 2009 (4981A9E4)
klim6.sys    Wed Mar 26 05:10:03 2008 (47EA12EB)
ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
[/font]
```
KIS RT - http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208279463

Reset Windows Firewall after re-boot.

The oldest drivers in the dump -

```
[font=lucida console]
Rtnic64.sys  Mon Mar 31 01:39:38 2008 (47F0791A)

speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798) 
        - SpeedFan - new version out -
                [url]http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php[/url]

nvsmu.sys    Fri Feb 16 10:50:35 2007 (45D5D2CB)
nvstor.sys   Wed Jun 06 16:34:00 2007 (46671A38)
nvstor64.sys Thu Aug 09 14:11:52 2007 (46BB58E8)
nvmfdx64.sys Sat Nov 17 18:47:57 2007 (473F7DAD)

LVPr2M64.sys Thu Oct 11 21:41:38 2007 (470ED0D2)

asalkwi8.SYS Wed Jul 25 21:06:32 2007 (46A7F398)

AmdTools64.sys Tue Aug 14 17:50:15 2007 (46C22397)
[/font]
```

The newest drivers in you system -

```
[font=lucida console]
nvBridge.kmd Fri Mar 27 13:51:20 2009 (49CD1218)
nvlddmkm.sys Fri Mar 27 14:35:54 2009 (49CD1C8A) - NVIDIA

emupia2k.sys Wed Mar 04 00:26:25 2009 (49AE1101) - Creative Labs
COMMONFX.SYS Wed Mar 04 00:27:20 2009 (49AE1138)
ctac32k.sys  Wed Mar 04 00:28:26 2009 (49AE117A)
ctaud2k.sys  Wed Mar 04 00:27:08 2009 (49AE112C)
CTAUDFX.SYS  Wed Mar 04 00:27:21 2009 (49AE1139)
ctoss2k.sys  Wed Mar 04 00:26:32 2009 (49AE1108)
ctprxy2k.sys Wed Mar 04 00:27:10 2009 (49AE112E)
CTSBLFX.SYS  Wed Mar 04 00:27:24 2009 (49AE113C)
ctsfm2k.sys  Wed Mar 04 00:26:26 2009 (49AE1102)
[/font]
```

I suggest that you look the older drivers up and find out what they belong to as they may now be conflicting with new Windows Updates and/ or driver updates.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


*0x50 bugcheck*

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [d:\!_Kernel_Dumps_jcgriff2_\Mini041809-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (3 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02863000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02a28db0
Debug session time: Sun Apr 19 00:06:11.770 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:25:13.458
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffffa80117e41cc, 1, fffffa6001298e2c, 2}


Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+1fc )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa80117e41cc, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffffa6001298e2c, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002a8c080
 fffffa80117e41cc 

FAULTING_IP: 
Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+1fc
fffffa60`01298e2c f083838c00000001 lock add dword ptr [rbx+8Ch],1

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  2

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  wininit.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa6005343bc0 -- (.trap 0xfffffa6005343bc0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff880117e4040 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa800932e058
rdx=fffff880117e4050 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa6001298e2c rsp=fffffa6005343d50 rbp=fffffa8008a15410
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffffa6005343de0
r11=fffffa6005343d20 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe cy
Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+0x1fc:
fffffa60`01298e2c f083838c00000001 lock add dword ptr [rbx+8Ch],1 ds:00000000`0000008c=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800028c5834 to fffff800028b7650

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`05343ac8 fffff800`028c5834 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`117e41cc 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`05343bc0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`05343ad0 fffff800`028b61d9 : 00000000`00000001 fffff980`0406bc00 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`117e4140 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x534
fffffa60`05343bc0 fffffa60`01298e2c : fffff880`0e6b15c0 fffffa80`08a15410 fffffa80`0932e010 fffff880`0e6b15c0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119
fffffa60`05343d50 fffffa60`012c7722 : fffffa80`0932e010 fffffa80`0636b180 fffffa60`05343e01 fffffa60`05343e00 : Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+0x1fc
fffffa60`05343e70 fffffa60`012c7d8b : fffffa80`0932e010 fffffa80`08a15410 fffffa80`08a15410 fffffa80`0636b180 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonFlushBuffers+0x681
fffffa60`05343f40 fffffa60`00798e17 : fffffa80`08a157b0 fffffa80`08a15410 fffffa80`0932e010 fffffa60`05343f68 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdFlushBuffers+0x10b
fffffa60`05343fb0 fffffa60`007980dd : fffffa80`04c77f40 fffffa80`07b323e0 fffffa80`06869400 00000000`00000006 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x227
fffffa60`05344020 fffff800`02b4585c : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`053443b0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08450060 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcd
fffffa60`05344080 fffff800`02b29f8b : fffffa80`093fc220 fffffa80`093fc220 fffffa80`07b323e0 fffffa60`053441f0 : nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0x13c
fffffa60`053440e0 fffff800`028b70f3 : fffffa80`08450060 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`06869410 fffffa80`07b323e0 : nt!NtFlushBuffersFile+0x193
fffffa60`05344170 fffff800`028b7600 : fffff800`02a9aff2 fffffa80`08450060 fffff800`02b35037 fffffa80`03ca9b00 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
fffffa60`05344308 fffff800`02a9aff2 : fffffa80`08450060 fffff800`02b35037 fffffa80`03ca9b00 00000000`001fffff : nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffffa60`05344310 fffff800`02a9b491 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`05344900 : nt!PopFlushVolumeWorker+0x1b2
fffffa60`053445e0 fffff800`02aa5e30 : 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`800017fc ffffffff`800017fc fffffa60`05344900 : nt!PopFlushVolumes+0x381
fffffa60`053446b0 fffff800`028b70f3 : fffffa60`00000006 fffffa80`08450000 00000000`00080070 fffff800`028ce901 : nt!NtSetSystemPowerState+0x570
fffffa60`05344880 fffff800`028b7600 : fffff800`02aa5996 fffffa80`07f60000 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`08450060 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
fffffa60`05344a18 fffff800`02aa5996 : fffffa80`07f60000 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`08450060 fffffa80`084623d0 : nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffffa60`05344a20 fffff800`02ca49f9 : 00000000`00000006 00000000`fff93c00 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtSetSystemPowerState+0xd6
fffffa60`05344bf0 fffff800`028b70f3 : fffffa80`08450060 fffffa60`05344ca0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtShutdownSystem+0x39
fffffa60`05344c20 00000000`76dd715a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0014f508 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x76dd715a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+1fc
fffffa60`01298e2c f083838c00000001 lock add dword ptr [rbx+8Ch],1

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+1fc

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Ntfs

IMAGE_NAME:  Ntfs.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  479190d1

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+1fc

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+1fc

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff6fb7dbed000 rbx=fffffa80117e41cc rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=fffffa80117e41cc rsi=fffff6fb7ea00458 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800028b7650 rsp=fffffa6005343ac8 rbp=0000000000000002
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=fffffa6005343bc0 r10=fffff6fb7dbf5000
r11=00000000000001f5 r12=fffff6fd4008bf11 r13=fffffa80117e41cc
r14=0000000000000001 r15=fffffa6005343bc0
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`028b7650 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`05343ad0=0000000000000050
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`05343ac8 fffff800`028c5834 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`117e41cc 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`05343bc0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`05343ad0 fffff800`028b61d9 : 00000000`00000001 fffff980`0406bc00 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`117e4140 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x534
fffffa60`05343bc0 fffffa60`01298e2c : fffff880`0e6b15c0 fffffa80`08a15410 fffffa80`0932e010 fffff880`0e6b15c0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`05343bc0)
fffffa60`05343d50 fffffa60`012c7722 : fffffa80`0932e010 fffffa80`0636b180 fffffa60`05343e01 fffffa60`05343e00 : Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+0x1fc
fffffa60`05343e70 fffffa60`012c7d8b : fffffa80`0932e010 fffffa80`08a15410 fffffa80`08a15410 fffffa80`0636b180 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonFlushBuffers+0x681
fffffa60`05343f40 fffffa60`00798e17 : fffffa80`08a157b0 fffffa80`08a15410 fffffa80`0932e010 fffffa60`05343f68 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdFlushBuffers+0x10b
fffffa60`05343fb0 fffffa60`007980dd : fffffa80`04c77f40 fffffa80`07b323e0 fffffa80`06869400 00000000`00000006 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x227
fffffa60`05344020 fffff800`02b4585c : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`053443b0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08450060 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcd
fffffa60`05344080 fffff800`02b29f8b : fffffa80`093fc220 fffffa80`093fc220 fffffa80`07b323e0 fffffa60`053441f0 : nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0x13c
fffffa60`053440e0 fffff800`028b70f3 : fffffa80`08450060 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`06869410 fffffa80`07b323e0 : nt!NtFlushBuffersFile+0x193
fffffa60`05344170 fffff800`028b7600 : fffff800`02a9aff2 fffffa80`08450060 fffff800`02b35037 fffffa80`03ca9b00 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`05344170)
fffffa60`05344308 fffff800`02a9aff2 : fffffa80`08450060 fffff800`02b35037 fffffa80`03ca9b00 00000000`001fffff : nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffffa60`05344310 fffff800`02a9b491 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`05344900 : nt!PopFlushVolumeWorker+0x1b2
fffffa60`053445e0 fffff800`02aa5e30 : 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`800017fc ffffffff`800017fc fffffa60`05344900 : nt!PopFlushVolumes+0x381
fffffa60`053446b0 fffff800`028b70f3 : fffffa60`00000006 fffffa80`08450000 00000000`00080070 fffff800`028ce901 : nt!NtSetSystemPowerState+0x570
fffffa60`05344880 fffff800`028b7600 : fffff800`02aa5996 fffffa80`07f60000 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`08450060 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`05344880)
fffffa60`05344a18 fffff800`02aa5996 : fffffa80`07f60000 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`08450060 fffffa80`084623d0 : nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffffa60`05344a20 fffff800`02ca49f9 : 00000000`00000006 00000000`fff93c00 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtSetSystemPowerState+0xd6
fffffa60`05344bf0 fffff800`028b70f3 : fffffa80`08450060 fffffa60`05344ca0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtShutdownSystem+0x39
fffffa60`05344c20 00000000`76dd715a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`05344c20)
start             end                 module name
fffff800`0281d000 fffff800`02863000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff800`02863000 fffff800`02d7b000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 21:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`00341000   win32k   win32k.sys   Sun Feb 08 22:30:51 2009 (498FA36B)
fffff960`004c0000 fffff960`004ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffff960`006f0000 fffff960`00701000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`008b0000 fffff960`00911000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`0060d000 fffffa60`00617000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00617000 fffffa60`0062b000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0062b000 fffffa60`00688000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`00688000 fffffa60`0073a000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`0073a000 fffffa60`00797000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`00797000 fffffa60`007dd000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`007dd000 fffffa60`007f1000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`007f1000 fffffa60`007fd000   klbg     klbg.sys     Mon Dec 15 11:41:13 2008 (494688A9)
fffffa60`00806000 fffffa60`008e0000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e0000 fffffa60`008ee000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008ee000 fffffa60`00903000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00903000 fffffa60`00917000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00917000 fffffa60`0097d000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0097d000 fffffa60`0098d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0098d000 fffffa60`009a0000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009a0000 fffffa60`009c4000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`009c4000 fffffa60`009d4000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed Jun 06 16:34:00 2007 (46671A38)
fffffa60`009d4000 fffffa60`009f6000   nvstor64 nvstor64.sys Thu Aug 09 14:11:52 2007 (46BB58E8)
fffffa60`00a01000 fffffa60`00b26000   sptd     sptd.sys     Mon Jun 18 17:17:46 2007 (4676F67A)
fffffa60`00b26000 fffffa60`00b2f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00b2f000 fffffa60`00b5d000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b5d000 fffffa60`00bb3000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00bb3000 fffffa60`00bbd000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00bbd000 fffffa60`00bed000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00bed000 fffffa60`00bf4000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`00bf4000 fffffa60`00bfc000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00c0c000 fffffa60`00c91000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00c91000 fffffa60`00ce1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00ce1000 fffffa60`00d39000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00d39000 fffffa60`00d65000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00d65000 fffffa60`00d8d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`00d9a000 fffffa60`00da6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`00da6000 fffffa60`00db9000   processr processr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`00db9000 fffffa60`00dd6000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`00dd6000 fffffa60`00de2000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`00de2000 fffffa60`00def000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`00e0d000 fffffa60`00fd0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fd0000 fffffa60`00fe4000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`00fe4000 fffffa60`00fee000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`01007000 fffffa60`0117b000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`0117b000 fffffa60`011a7000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`011a7000 fffffa60`011d3000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`011d3000 fffffa60`011fc000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`01206000 fffffa60`0138a000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0138a000 fffffa60`01392000   wd       wd.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`01392000 fffffa60`013d6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013d6000 fffffa60`013de000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013de000 fffffa60`013e5000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffffa60`013e5000 fffffa60`013f7000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013f7000 fffffa60`01400000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`03400000 fffffa60`03416000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`03416000 fffffa60`03424000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03424000 fffffa60`0342e000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Fri Feb 16 10:50:35 2007 (45D5D2CB)
fffffa60`0342e000 fffffa60`03439000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`03439000 fffffa60`0347f000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`0347f000 fffffa60`03490000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`0349f000 fffffa60`03570d80   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Wed Mar 04 00:27:08 2009 (49AE112C)
fffffa60`03571000 fffffa60`035ac000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`035ac000 fffffa60`035cf000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`035cf000 fffffa60`035ed000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`03607000 fffffa60`0363b000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`0363b000 fffffa60`03676000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Wed Mar 04 00:26:32 2009 (49AE1108)
fffffa60`03676000 fffffa60`0367e000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Wed Mar 04 00:27:10 2009 (49AE112E)
fffffa60`0367e000 fffffa60`03683180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`03684000 fffffa60`03695a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 01:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`03696000 fffffa60`036a5f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`036a6000 fffffa60`036ba000   Rtnic64  Rtnic64.sys  Mon Mar 31 01:39:38 2008 (47F0791A)
fffffa60`036ba000 fffffa60`036d6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`036d6000 fffffa60`036e1000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffffa60`036e1000 fffffa60`037c0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`037c0000 fffffa60`037f1000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`037f1000 fffffa60`03800000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`0380a000 fffffa60`03972c80   nvmfdx64 nvmfdx64.sys Sat Nov 17 18:47:57 2007 (473F7DAD)
fffffa60`03973000 fffffa60`039ab000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`039ab000 fffffa60`039b8000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`039b8000 fffffa60`039db000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`039db000 fffffa60`039e7000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`039e7000 fffffa60`039f7000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`03a04000 fffffa60`04373500   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Mar 27 14:35:54 2009 (49CD1C8A)
fffffa60`04374000 fffffa60`04375400   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Mar 27 13:51:20 2009 (49CD1218)
fffffa60`04376000 fffffa60`04385000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`04385000 fffffa60`043fe000   asalkwi8 asalkwi8.SYS Wed Jul 25 21:06:32 2007 (46A7F398)
fffffa60`04407000 fffffa60`0441f000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`0441f000 fffffa60`044b9000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`044b9000 fffffa60`044cb000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`044cb000 fffffa60`044d7000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`044d7000 fffffa60`044d8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`044d9000 fffffa60`044ec000   AmdTools64 AmdTools64.sys Tue Aug 14 17:50:15 2007 (46C22397)
fffffa60`044ec000 fffffa60`044f7000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`044f7000 fffffa60`04507000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`04507000 fffffa60`04512000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`04512000 fffffa60`04559000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`04559000 fffffa60`045ab000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Wed Mar 04 00:26:25 2009 (49AE1101)
fffffa60`045ab000 fffffa60`045f5000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Wed Mar 04 00:26:26 2009 (49AE1102)
fffffa60`04a00000 fffffa60`04a0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`04a0d000 fffffa60`04abb000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Mar 04 00:28:26 2009 (49AE117A)
fffffa60`04abb000 fffffa60`04ae6000   COMMONFX COMMONFX.SYS Wed Mar 04 00:27:20 2009 (49AE1138)
fffffa60`04ae6000 fffffa60`04b96000   CTAUDFX  CTAUDFX.SYS  Wed Mar 04 00:27:21 2009 (49AE1139)
fffffa60`04b96000 fffffa60`04baa000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`04baa000 fffffa60`04bc7000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`04bc7000 fffffa60`04be9000   dump_nvstor64 dump_nvstor64.sys Thu Aug 09 14:11:52 2007 (46BB58E8)
fffffa60`04be9000 fffffa60`04bfc000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`04c00000 fffffa60`04c0a000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Thu Oct 11 21:41:38 2007 (470ED0D2)
fffffa60`04c0a000 fffffa60`04dc3000   ha10kx2k ha10kx2k.sys Wed Mar 04 00:26:35 2009 (49AE110B)
fffffa60`04dc3000 fffffa60`04dd6000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`04dd6000 fffffa60`04df8000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`04e04000 fffffa60`04eaf000   CTSBLFX  CTSBLFX.SYS  Wed Mar 04 00:27:24 2009 (49AE113C)
fffffa60`04eaf000 fffffa60`04eee000   klif     klif.sys     Thu Jan 29 08:06:44 2009 (4981A9E4)
fffffa60`04eee000 fffffa60`04ef8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`04ef8000 fffffa60`04f01000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`04f01000 fffffa60`04f0f000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`04f0f000 fffffa60`04f34000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`04f34000 fffffa60`04f3d000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`04f3d000 fffffa60`04f46000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`04f46000 fffffa60`04f51000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`04f51000 fffffa60`04f62000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`04f62000 fffffa60`04f6b000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`04f6b000 fffffa60`04f88000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`04f88000 fffffa60`04fae000   kl1      kl1.sys      Wed Apr 16 06:22:10 2008 (4805D352)
fffffa60`04fae000 fffffa60`04fc9000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`04fc9000 fffffa60`04fdb000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`04fdb000 fffffa60`04fdce00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`04fdd000 fffffa60`04fe8000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`04fe8000 fffffa60`04ff6000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`04ff6000 fffffa60`05000000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`05400000 fffffa60`05407b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`05408000 fffffa60`05475000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`05475000 fffffa60`054b9000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`054b9000 fffffa60`054d7000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`054d7000 fffffa60`054e0000   klim6    klim6.sys    Wed Mar 26 05:10:03 2008 (47EA12EB)
fffffa60`054e0000 fffffa60`054ef000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`054ef000 fffffa60`0550a000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`0550a000 fffffa60`05558000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`05558000 fffffa60`05564000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`05564000 fffffa60`055da000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`055da000 fffffa60`055f6000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`055f6000 fffffa60`055ff000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`09205000 fffffa60`0929f000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0929f000 fffffa60`092b3000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`092b3000 fffffa60`092cb000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`092cb000 fffffa60`09366000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`09366000 fffffa60`0938e000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0938e000 fffffa60`093ac000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`093ac000 fffffa60`093c6000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`093c6000 fffffa60`093ed000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`093ed000 fffffa60`093f8000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`09604000 fffffa60`0964d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0964d000 fffffa60`0966c000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`0966c000 fffffa60`0969d000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`09731000 fffffa60`09749000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffffa60`09749000 fffffa60`097ff000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0a205000 fffffa60`0a234000   ipnat    ipnat.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:37:25 2008 (47919AA5)
fffffa60`0a234000 fffffa60`0a241000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0a241000 fffffa60`0a24f000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:10 2008 (47919BC2)
fffffa60`0a24f000 fffffa60`0a28b000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:42:20 2008 (47919BCC)
fffffa60`0a28b000 fffffa60`0a2c0000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:46 2008 (4791906A)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0969d000 fffffa60`09731000   srv.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00fee000 fffffa60`00ffc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e0a000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00d65000 fffffa60`00d87000   dump_nvstor6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00d87000 fffffa60`00d9a000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0349d000 fffffa60`0349f000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03490000 fffffa60`0349d000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`03696000 fffffa60`036a5f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`00b5d000 fffffa60`00bb3000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`09731000 fffffa60`09749000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffffa60`05408000 fffffa60`05475000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`044d9000 fffffa60`044ec000   AmdTools64 AmdTools64.sys Tue Aug 14 17:50:15 2007 (46C22397)
fffffa60`04385000 fffffa60`043fe000   asalkwi8 asalkwi8.SYS Wed Jul 25 21:06:32 2007 (46A7F398)
fffffa60`00bf4000 fffffa60`00bfc000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`009a0000 fffffa60`009c4000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffff960`008b0000 fffff960`00911000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`0938e000 fffffa60`093ac000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffff960`006f0000 fffff960`00701000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`055da000 fffffa60`055f6000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`036ba000 fffffa60`036d6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`00688000 fffffa60`0073a000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00d39000 fffffa60`00d65000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0062b000 fffffa60`00688000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`04abb000 fffffa60`04ae6000   COMMONFX COMMONFX.SYS Wed Mar 04 00:27:20 2009 (49AE1138)
fffffa60`04fe8000 fffffa60`04ff6000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`00fe4000 fffffa60`00fee000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`05564000 fffffa60`055da000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`04a0d000 fffffa60`04abb000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Mar 04 00:28:26 2009 (49AE117A)
fffffa60`0349f000 fffffa60`03570d80   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Wed Mar 04 00:27:08 2009 (49AE112C)
fffffa60`04ae6000 fffffa60`04b96000   CTAUDFX  CTAUDFX.SYS  Wed Mar 04 00:27:21 2009 (49AE1139)
fffffa60`0363b000 fffffa60`03676000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Wed Mar 04 00:26:32 2009 (49AE1108)
fffffa60`03676000 fffffa60`0367e000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Wed Mar 04 00:27:10 2009 (49AE112E)
fffffa60`04e04000 fffffa60`04eaf000   CTSBLFX  CTSBLFX.SYS  Wed Mar 04 00:27:24 2009 (49AE113C)
fffffa60`045ab000 fffffa60`045f5000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Wed Mar 04 00:26:26 2009 (49AE1102)
fffffa60`04baa000 fffffa60`04bc7000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`00fd0000 fffffa60`00fe4000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`035ac000 fffffa60`035cf000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`04ff6000 fffffa60`05000000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`04be9000 fffffa60`04bfc000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`04bc7000 fffffa60`04be9000   dump_nvstor64 dump_nvstor64.sys Thu Aug 09 14:11:52 2007 (46BB58E8)
fffffa60`04a00000 fffffa60`04a0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`036e1000 fffffa60`037c0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`011a7000 fffffa60`011d3000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`04559000 fffffa60`045ab000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Wed Mar 04 00:26:25 2009 (49AE1101)
fffffa60`0a28b000 fffffa60`0a2c0000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`00de2000 fffffa60`00def000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`007dd000 fffffa60`007f1000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`04507000 fffffa60`04512000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`00797000 fffffa60`007dd000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`04eee000 fffffa60`04ef8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`011d3000 fffffa60`011fc000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`0117b000 fffffa60`011a7000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`036d6000 fffffa60`036e1000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffffa60`04c0a000 fffffa60`04dc3000   ha10kx2k ha10kx2k.sys Wed Mar 04 00:26:35 2009 (49AE110B)
fffff800`0281d000 fffff800`02863000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`04fc9000 fffffa60`04fdb000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`05400000 fffffa60`05407b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`055f6000 fffffa60`055ff000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`092cb000 fffffa60`09366000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`03400000 fffffa60`03416000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`0a205000 fffffa60`0a234000   ipnat    ipnat.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:37:25 2008 (47919AA5)
fffffa60`03416000 fffffa60`03424000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0060d000 fffffa60`00617000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`04f88000 fffffa60`04fae000   kl1      kl1.sys      Wed Apr 16 06:22:10 2008 (4805D352)
fffffa60`007f1000 fffffa60`007fd000   klbg     klbg.sys     Mon Dec 15 11:41:13 2008 (494688A9)
fffffa60`04eaf000 fffffa60`04eee000   klif     klif.sys     Thu Jan 29 08:06:44 2009 (4981A9E4)
fffffa60`054d7000 fffffa60`054e0000   klim6    klim6.sys    Wed Mar 26 05:10:03 2008 (47EA12EB)
fffffa60`03607000 fffffa60`0363b000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00c0c000 fffffa60`00c91000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`0367e000 fffffa60`03683180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`0929f000 fffffa60`092b3000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`04dd6000 fffffa60`04df8000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`04c00000 fffffa60`04c0a000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Thu Oct 11 21:41:38 2007 (470ED0D2)
fffffa60`04dc3000 fffffa60`04dd6000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`044cb000 fffffa60`044d7000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`04fdd000 fffffa60`04fe8000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0098d000 fffffa60`009a0000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`093ac000 fffffa60`093c6000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`093c6000 fffffa60`093ed000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`00d65000 fffffa60`00d8d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`09604000 fffffa60`0964d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0964d000 fffffa60`0966c000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`04f46000 fffffa60`04f51000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00bb3000 fffffa60`00bbd000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`03973000 fffffa60`039ab000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00c91000 fffffa60`00ce1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`044ec000 fffffa60`044f7000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`013e5000 fffffa60`013f7000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00e0d000 fffffa60`00fd0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`039db000 fffffa60`039e7000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`037c0000 fffffa60`037f1000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`04b96000 fffffa60`04baa000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`054e0000 fffffa60`054ef000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`05475000 fffffa60`054b9000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00ce1000 fffffa60`00d39000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`04f51000 fffffa60`04f62000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`05558000 fffffa60`05564000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`02863000 fffff800`02d7b000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 21:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffffa60`01206000 fffffa60`0138a000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`04ef8000 fffffa60`04f01000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`04374000 fffffa60`04375400   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri Mar 27 13:51:20 2009 (49CD1218)
fffffa60`03a04000 fffffa60`04373500   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Mar 27 14:35:54 2009 (49CD1C8A)
fffffa60`0380a000 fffffa60`03972c80   nvmfdx64 nvmfdx64.sys Sat Nov 17 18:47:57 2007 (473F7DAD)
fffffa60`03424000 fffffa60`0342e000   nvsmu    nvsmu.sys    Fri Feb 16 10:50:35 2007 (45D5D2CB)
fffffa60`009c4000 fffffa60`009d4000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed Jun 06 16:34:00 2007 (46671A38)
fffffa60`009d4000 fffffa60`009f6000   nvstor64 nvstor64.sys Thu Aug 09 14:11:52 2007 (46BB58E8)
fffffa60`03684000 fffffa60`03695a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 01:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`054b9000 fffffa60`054d7000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`008ee000 fffffa60`00903000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00bbd000 fffffa60`00bed000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00bed000 fffffa60`00bf4000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`0097d000 fffffa60`0098d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`09749000 fffffa60`097ff000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`03571000 fffffa60`035ac000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`00da6000 fffffa60`00db9000   processr processr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`00617000 fffffa60`0062b000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`04f62000 fffffa60`04f6b000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`039b8000 fffffa60`039db000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`039e7000 fffffa60`039f7000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`035cf000 fffffa60`035ed000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`04407000 fffffa60`0441f000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`0550a000 fffffa60`05558000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`04f34000 fffffa60`04f3d000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`0441f000 fffffa60`044b9000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`04f3d000 fffffa60`04f46000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0a24f000 fffffa60`0a28b000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:42:20 2008 (47919BCC)
fffffa60`092b3000 fffffa60`092cb000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`036a6000 fffffa60`036ba000   Rtnic64  Rtnic64.sys  Mon Mar 31 01:39:38 2008 (47F0791A)
fffffa60`00b2f000 fffffa60`00b5d000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`093ed000 fffffa60`093f8000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`00dd6000 fffffa60`00de2000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`00db9000 fffffa60`00dd6000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`04fae000 fffffa60`04fc9000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`013de000 fffffa60`013e5000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
fffffa60`013d6000 fffffa60`013de000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`09205000 fffffa60`0929f000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`00a01000 fffffa60`00b26000   sptd     sptd.sys     Mon Jun 18 17:17:46 2007 (4676F67A)
fffffa60`0966c000 fffffa60`0969d000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`09366000 fffffa60`0938e000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0073a000 fffffa60`00797000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`044d7000 fffffa60`044d8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`01007000 fffffa60`0117b000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`037f1000 fffffa60`03800000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`039ab000 fffffa60`039b8000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`0a234000 fffffa60`0a241000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`04f6b000 fffffa60`04f88000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`044b9000 fffffa60`044cb000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffff960`004c0000 fffff960`004ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`0a241000 fffffa60`0a24f000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:10 2008 (47919BC2)
fffffa60`013f7000 fffffa60`01400000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`00d9a000 fffffa60`00da6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`044f7000 fffffa60`04507000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`04fdb000 fffffa60`04fdce00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`0347f000 fffffa60`03490000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`04512000 fffffa60`04559000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`0342e000 fffffa60`03439000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`03439000 fffffa60`0347f000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`04f01000 fffffa60`04f0f000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`04f0f000 fffffa60`04f34000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`00903000 fffffa60`00917000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00917000 fffffa60`0097d000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`01392000 fffffa60`013d6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`054ef000 fffffa60`0550a000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`04376000 fffffa60`04385000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`0138a000 fffffa60`01392000   wd       wd.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`00806000 fffffa60`008e0000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e0000 fffffa60`008ee000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`00341000   win32k   win32k.sys   Sun Feb 08 22:30:51 2009 (498FA36B)
fffffa60`00b26000 fffffa60`00b2f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0969d000 fffffa60`09731000   srv.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00fee000 fffffa60`00ffc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e0a000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00d65000 fffffa60`00d87000   dump_nvstor6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00d87000 fffffa60`00d9a000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0349d000 fffffa60`0349f000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03490000 fffffa60`0349d000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa80`117e41cc 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`01298e2c 00000000`00000002

by jcgriff2, TechSupportFroum
19 April 2009

[/FONT]
```


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Just an idea, but I've seen a lot of issues with malware assocated with wininit.exe
Also, you mentioned that you're using BitTorrent, so I'd suggest that a malware scan may be a wise choice at this point.


----------



## InF3rN0 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your quick answer, jcgriff2. I'll uninstall drivers, KAV and will monitor to see what happens. I'm worried about this since I think it also can be a hardware problem (or am i wrong?), and if so, I guess it will be hard to identify which component could it be.

Anyway, you gave me some light about since I've actually updated several times drivers and installed speedfan and other stuff, and perhaps got some files replaced that made my PC to stop responding sometimes.

Thanks again and cheers .


----------



## InF3rN0 (Apr 19, 2009)

usasma said:


> Just an idea, but I've seen a lot of issues with malware assocated with wininit.exe
> Also, you mentioned that you're using BitTorrent, so I'd suggest that a malware scan may be a wise choice at this point.


Althought I'm very careful about things i download, Ill check it out. Thanks for the idea 


Cheers.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You are welcome.

Of course it always can be a hardware issue causing BSODs. Very difficult to pinpoint exact piece.

If you want to run malware scan - 

http://www.microsoft.com/security/malwareremove/default.mspx

x64 download direct link - http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...DE-367F-495E-94E7-6349F4EFFC74&displaylang=en

jcgriff2

.


----------



## InF3rN0 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you. I just uninstalled Video and Sound Card drivers and removed old ones with Driver Cleaner Pro and Driver Sweeper. Other drivers were not uninstalled because I haven't touched more than once. I installed latest nvidia drivers for igpu and not latest for sound card since the last one is not digitally signed, but the ones before the latest.
I'll monitor the system several days, and also will run memory test with docmem (according to several ppl, it's one of most reliable memtests around) and will run surface scan over my HDD and currently scanning PC with MsW_MSRT.

Again, thanks for helping me. If I keep having troubles or if I can solve this situation, I'll let you guys know.

Cheers.

PS: By the way, which Antivirus would you recommend me so I uninstall KAV?
Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

For anti-virus, you can run-

AVG 8 free edition - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

ESET NOD32 trial - http://www.eset.com/download/free_trial_download_eav.php

Good Luck to you & please do let us know how things go.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## InF3rN0 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello again.

I made some memory tests in these past days.

First test was made with goldMem and showed some errors I couldnt understand.
Second test was made with memtest86 and showed some errors while making Test #7 (Random data related). It showed it around 400~460MB allocation.
Other test was made with Windows Memory Test but the app warned me about memory over 4GB so there could be problems making test.
3 tests were made with the 2 RAM modules mounted for a total of 4GB.

After that I unmounted 1 module, leaving 2GB to try to find which could be the bad one and I was unlucky about it; so I tried mounting the other and unmounting the current one, and again unlucky. No errors showed. Tests were made with memtest86, memtest86+, windows memory test, docmem, goldmem.

I even tried different slots for both memory modules, but nothing.

So I mounted both modules again and started test with memtest86 and after 2 hrs of testing (2nd pass), It found error on Test #7 again in same memory allocation range. So I tried WM test to avoid false positive, but that app also showed an error in memory.

I unmounted one module again, but no error found; then the other and nothing either.

A thing I forgot to comment about in my first post, was that after the first BSOD, I got in to BIOS and found that my processor wasn't being recognized correctly (It appeared as if it was the half speed), and rebooted several times to see if it was a mistake but kept showing the same. When I got in to Windows, this showed me the processor at its real speed. I then proceeded to flash BIOS and problem dissapeared.

I haven't got BSOD again, but programs close abruptly, my internet stops working as I mentioned before (Ran windows malicious app and PC is clean -just like me ;], I swear) and sometimes when I shut down the systems, it doesn't turn off by itself.

Sorry for long post (again).

Cheers, and thanks in advance.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Memory errors are like errors in a checkbook. A minor one may not affect you significantly - but a major one can mess up everything! Unfortunately, there's no way to tell if they're minor or major (but I'd expect it was major since you're looking to solve a problem) - so the best tactic is to replace the offending sticks.

Try testing each stick individually in the first slot of your motherboard. If any of them test good, then you can assume that the one's that tested bad are bad. If all test bad, then it's time to start wondering about the slots in the motherboard (rather than the sticks themselves). Post back and let us know what happens.


----------

